# Mark McGwire admits to using steroids....



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

... during his 1998 record breaking Home Run season.

Big shocker, huh? :lol:

http://www.seattlepi.com/baseball/2010ap_bbo_steroids_mcgwire.html


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Doesnt really bother me. Personally I like seeing the 500 ft home run or the 50 yard throw/touchdown (thanks Favre). People pay to see these big plays and in many cases its taken supplements to get us a good show these days. Im not saying im right but they could put better energy into other things. All these athletes coming out and apologizing is making it worse. Younger athletes are simply learning from the mistakes of ARod and McGwire and just not getting caught.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't give a damn what they do, just please stop wasting my tax dollars investigating them in Congressional hearings. :sure: 


Oh, and... SHOCKER! :eek2: !rolling


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't give a damn what they do, just please stop wasting my tax dollars investigating them in Congressional hearings. :sure:
> 
> Oh, and... SHOCKER! :eek2: !rolling


AMEN


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

What did Babe Ruth and Roger Maris take to enhance their performance? Wheaties! 

--- CHAS


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> What did Babe Ruth and Roger Maris take to enhance their performance? Wheaties!
> 
> --- CHAS


Speed...Cocaine...and beer! :lol:


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Speed...Cocaine...and beer! :lol:


Oh yea and played when half the talent was banned from playing!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BlackHitachi said:


> Oh yea and played when half the talent was banned from playing!


So true, also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No surprise that he did this...just more than disappointed that he repeated lied to Congress and the American public on it.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Not surprised at all. It will be interesting when the season starts and see how the fans treat him.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

He did not lie to Congress. He took the 5th. Of course, in doing that, he said a lot.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> What did Babe Ruth and Roger Maris take to enhance their performance? Wheaties!
> 
> --- CHAS


At least with Babe it was Hot Dogs,Beer and Hookers:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.maxim.com/sports/mlb/85838/mark-mcgwires-guide-to-hitting.html?forceTakeover=disable


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> http://www.maxim.com/sports/mlb/85838/mark-mcgwires-guide-to-hitting.html?forceTakeover=disable


That nicely sums it up, yup. :lol:

Nice avatar, by the way. Did everyone notice that? !rolling


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Gee what a shock, I am sure everyone is completely surprised by this revelation. There was nothing in Mark's career that could have ever suggested such a thing.

NOT.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Nice avatar, by the way. Did everyone notice that? !rolling


Do you think maybe we should start a thread about it? :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

dave29 said:


> ... during his 1998 record breaking Home Run season.
> 
> Big shocker, huh? :lol:
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/baseball/2010ap_bbo_steroids_mcgwire.html


D'uh! I thought everyone guessed this 10 years ago. No big surprise.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> Not surprised at all. It will be interesting when the season starts and see how the fans treat him.


Umm, he's been retired from the game for quite some time.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

So I saw a bit more of his interview. Loved the part where with a tear in his eye he chockingly says, "yeah I took steroids, but they didn't help me hit the ball better" or words to that affect. So if that's the case, why did he take them? He liked the after taste?? What a tool. I hope he NEVER gets in the Hall of Fame.

John


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, he's been retired from the game for quite some time.


I think LaRussa hired him as a hitting coach.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mark McGwire is a cheater and will never sniff the baseball hall of fame. He is a disgrace to the game of baseball and his drug use is an insult to the Hall of famers who did it the right way. How does Tony Larussa feel now? He has been saying Mark did it clean for many years now. Mark Mcgwire made Tony out to be a liar.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, he's been retired from the game for quite some time.


No, he is the new hitting coach for the Cardinals this year and they are reserving the right to use him if they want to. So, it is very possible he could play again.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's possible Jose Canseco could play again too, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

That's not gossip. That is what the Cardinal upper management has said.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

cheryl10 said:


> Mark McGwire is a cheater and will never sniff the baseball hall of fame. He is a disgrace to the game of baseball and his drug use *is an insult to the Hall of famers who did it the right way*. How does Tony Larussa feel now? He has been saying Mark did it clean for many years now. Mark Mcgwire made Tony out to be a liar.


You mean guys like ****** Ford and Gaylord Perry and Don Sutton and Ty Cobb? All of whom were/are well known for cheating?

Gene Tenace (who caught Perry) has said that the baseball was often so covered in slop when Gaylord Perry pitched that he couldn't throw the ball back to the mound.

Baseball has had plenty of cheats over the years - even ones who made it to the Hall of Fame. I don't understand why steroids are suddenly the sin to end all sins.

Why are McGwire and Bonds being completely slammed for the sins of a whole generation of ballplayers? I don't understand that. Surely after all the news and reports that have come out in the past several years people don't think that it was "a few" players who were cheating, do we? Clearly, at least to me anyway, steroid use was widespread around MLB

That being said, I do agree with you that McGwire won't sniff the HOF. I was in Jr. HIgh when the A's drafted McGwire, and I've always been a fan. But if I had a vote, I wouldn't put him in the HOF. I think that.... steroids or not... 500 home runs shouldn't be an automatic induction into the hall. And I don't think McGwire brought anything more to the game than the ability to hit the ball a long way. He never hit for average. He never really hit for extra bases besides the homers. He was average, at best, in the field. He had as many lousy years as he did good years. I like Big Mac, but I don't think he's a hall of famer, steroids aside.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

mhayes70 said:


> That's not gossip. That is what the Cardinal upper management has said.


McGwire is the hitting coach but is not going to play again.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

cheryl10 said:


> McGwire is the hitting coach but is not going to play again.


Really??

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/La-Russa-considering-Cards-coach-Mark-McGwire-as?urn=mlb,212493

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/joe_posnanski/01/12/mcgwire.cardinals/?cnn=yes


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, really.

Regardless of what Tony "I want headlines" LaRussa says.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh... Ok.....


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

mhayes70 said:


> Really??
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/La-Russa-considering-Cards-coach-Mark-McGwire-as?urn=mlb,212493
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/joe_posnanski/01/12/mcgwire.cardinals/?cnn=yes


Yes really. Mark McGwire is never going to play in a major league game again. He is just going to be the hitting coach.


----------

